# Ibiza por favor



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola,
I have previously posted on here about relocating to Estepona. 
However my husband and I have just enjoyed a week in Ibiza and fell in love with it! Not the clubbing, Proud to say we did not venture into one club! 
But the chilled out atmosphere and vibe of the island. 
Would love to get a plot of land for the caravans as was our original intention. Or perhaps a small house or long term rental to begin with to scope out ideals.

If anyone has any information for us it would be greatly appreciated. I have spent the morning searching online, but it all seems to be the high end properties. One of the typical ibizan properties minus the luxuries of the high end market would be perfect. 

We have 4 kids and are very laid back and free spirited. It's the lifestyle we're after not the material nonsense that so many brits seek!

An advantage of Estepona was that my Mother is there. However we know no one on Ibiza so property searches would be limited to online. 

Looking forward to any info from you guys. 
Thanks Steph, XXxxXX


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We used to spend the summer months in Ibiza in the early '80s before it went firstly downmarket then became expensive because of the party scene (but in no way went upmarket!).
We stayed in a finca belonging to a friend on the outskirts of what was then a dozy small town and the island was then indeed laid-back with the interior completely unspoilt.
We stopped going because the atmosphere changed completely. Rampant commercialism and manufactured 'chill' now reign supreme.
I doubt if you will be able to find 'cheaper' land or property to rent now but relentless focussed searching may return results.
As it seems you are not concerned about finding work the whole of Spain is your oyster and there are many places of the kind you would find congenial in the North and North Western regions.
Property would be cheaper too.
We live not far from Estepona and our lifestyle is very laid-back....but it depends on your definition of what constitutes a laid-back lifestyle, really.


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We used to spend the summer months in Ibiza in the early '80s before it went firstly downmarket then became expensive because of the party scene (but in no way went upmarket!).
> We stayed in a finca belonging to a friend on the outskirts of what was then a dozy small town and the island was then indeed laid-back with the interior completely unspoilt.
> We stopped going because the atmosphere changed completely. Rampant commercialism and manufactured 'chill' now reign supreme.
> I doubt if you will be able to find 'cheaper' land or property to rent now but relentless focussed searching may return results.
> ...


Thanks. Although it was height of season and we were quite central to Sant Antoni, we still found it relaxing. Nowhere near as commercial as Benalmadena or Fuengirola. Obviously there were places you could do the whole tourist thing, but at the same time there was unspoilt beauty resting alongside it! 

What we are looking for is a place that the children can grow into open minded people. With beaches and nature to play in away from the constant competetiveness of modern british living!
I am very spiritual and would love to enhance my psychic abilities.
My husband will be a HGV driver, so would be able to find work to sustain us.
Whilst at the same time I can paint, make jewellery or perhaps start that novel!
All the while watching the children flourish in the free and easy lifestyle!

Just had a marvellous idea though! Perhaps another family would like to come together with us and we could share one of the larger properties. So if anyone reading this is a young family looking for a sunny life in ibiza, fancy pitching in and starting the adventure together? 
We have girls aged 8 and 6 and boys aged 2 and 3! 
This could be the way forward!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wardsmiths said:


> Thanks. Although it was height of season and we were quite central to Sant Antoni, we still found it relaxing. Nowhere near as commercial as Benalmadena or Fuengirola. Obviously there were places you could do the whole tourist thing, but at the same time there was unspoilt beauty resting alongside it!
> 
> What we are looking for is a place that the children can grow into open minded people. With beaches and nature to play in away from the constant competetiveness of modern british living!
> I am very spiritual and would love to enhance my psychic abilities.
> ...



Errr......I think you may find that your ideals will not match with reality.
I doubt whether your husband will be able to find work as a HGV driver here. Unemployment is running at 20%. Does he speak fluent Spanish? Are his HGV credentials recognised outside the UK?
As for 'free and easy lifestyle'...what does that mean, I wonder? We have a 'free and easy lifestyle' if by that you mean not needing to work, being able to spend our time doing what we like etc. etc. You can't get much freer and easier than that If I had talent I could paint and write all day!
In order to have a free and easy lifestyle you do need a certain amount of filthy lucre, alas. And competitiveness is alas to a greater or lesser extent a feature of all modern capitalist consumerist economies...including Spain.
It is a misconception to think that life in Spain is 'free and easy' or 'open-minded'. It's a huge generalisation to say that of any country. They are characteristics of individuals (although they are qualities which are rather elusive to define).
Many people have found it to be the opposite. Have yopu considered basics such as medical care? It's not free here, even to EU citizens unless you have fulfilled certain requirements.
As for your children 'flourishing' in the 'free and easy lifestyle'.....have you investigated state or private education in Spain?
Fuengirola and Benalmadena are not typical of the Costas. There are many unspolit quiet places even on the Costa Del Sol...we live in one of them.
By Sant Antoni I presume you mean 'San Antonio'? I must say that it is one of the most horrible places I have ever visited.
If you had no young family I'd say it doesn't really matter where you settle as your spirituality and psychic abilities could be developed anywhere. There are spiritual people everywhere.
But with a young family there are alas many responsibilities as you will know well and the harsh world of unspiritual reality bites hard, unfortunately.
But who knows? Some people are born lucky.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just one comment, Shouldn't you visit Ibiza in the middle of winter before you make your decision?

The Island where I now live, El Hierro, I spent five years looking, listening and exploring, then I decided to move.

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Just one comment, Shouldn't you visit Ibiza in the middle of winter before you make your decision?
> 
> The Island where I now live, El Hierro, I spent five years looking, listening and exploring, then I decided to move.
> 
> Hepa


Or indeed make many visits at different times of the year before relocating your family?
And do a little research about the economic situation in the country you are thinking of moving to?
I'm sure there are very many Spaniards who would be surprised to learn that they enjoy a 'free and easy' lifestyle, especially the millions of unemployed and those eking out a living on low wages.
I'm not saying this is the case with the OP but we are approaching the season where people have returned from holidays in the sun with good memories or whose job prospects aren't good in the UK or who just feel dissatisfied with life in the UK. With some people it's just a spell of heavy rain....for as everyone knows, it never rains in Spain.. So why not up sticks and off to Spain for that 'dream life' in the sun?
So...sit back and wait for the 'my husband is a (fill in with any unskilled/semi-skilled occupation) and we are planning to move to Spain' posts.
Out of 100 posts of this kind my guess is maybe ten actually make it over...and half of them return to the UK within a year.
Don't people realise that, if of working age, you need a marketable skill or a profession plus plentiful preparation and if retired a lifetime of work accumulating the wealth you need to make a good carefree life in Spain??
The good times here have long ceased to roll for people who think that wanting something badly enough will just make it happen.....


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Wardsmiths said:


> Thanks. Although it was height of season and we were quite central to Sant Antoni, we still found it relaxing. Nowhere near as commercial as Benalmadena or Fuengirola.
> 
> What we are looking for is a place that the children can grow into open minded people. With beaches and nature to play in away from the constant competetiveness of modern british living!
> I am very spiritual and would love to enhance my psychic abilities.
> ...



Just want to drop in some thoughts... as I lived on Ibiza for almost 7 years, and I know MANY people there (the Island is very small.)

Your words for me sounds a bit like the typical 2-3 weeks holiday impression. With just a holiday visit (or 2 or 3) you will not know the Island. It's not the same as living there for a longer time.

1) In the winter time Ibiza is completely different than in the summer. The Island is extremely more quiet and empty. It's getting very quickly boring, especially if you live there for years (or your life). In San Antonio almost everything is closed in the winter.
2) Education. The education is below standard. First and main language in state schools is not Castellano Spanish, it's Ibicenco (some sort of Katalan!). They will probably teach at least about 70-80% in that language! Even in Barcelona the Katalan people will have some difficulties to understand that accent. I haven't heard that there would be a good (private) internation school somewhere.
3) Worse: Drugs. VERY COMMON on the Island. If you don't smoke joints (or take heavier drugs) you are some kind of OUTSIDER. The WORST: Kids, Youth & Drugs. Almost all youth (and adult) people on Ibiza take drugs. You won't believe it? Believe me, this is true, and it would be a real danger for your kids.
I knew a teacher, and he told me that he often smokes joints with his kids at the school (at the breaks, after the school, or I don't know when). Cool, isn't it?

That said, I would think MOREe than twice to move to Ibiza with kids!!

I had no kids when I lived there, but I have one now, and for that reason I would never ever consider to live there again.
I DO live in Benalmadena Pueblo. We live a simple, very relaxing lifestyle. (I hate the touristy paces, and we love the "real Spain" flair. We have a nice apartment straight in the heart of the Pueblo. It's quiet. It's inexpensive. Not far away from the beach. Lovely locals (much nicer than Ibicencos), a great international school for our kid (many schools here), million things to do with kids, and and and. Fuengirola, Torremolinos and Benalmadena are very commercial and touristy, yes. But Benalmadena Pueblo is not.

If you have other questions about Ibiza let me know!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Expat_Family said:


> Just want to drop in some thoughts... as I lived on Ibiza for almost 7 years, and I know MANY people there (the Island is very small.)
> 
> Your words for me sounds a bit like the typical 2-3 weeks holiday impression. With just a holiday visit (or 2 or 3) you will not know the Island. It's not the same as living there for a longer time.
> 
> ...


Those were our impressions of the island and it's why we didn't go back.
Tongue in cheek ...if the OP has 'psychic powers' she should be able to foresee and avoid any problems?
Other wise, what's the point of having 'psychic powers' if they can't be put to practical use?


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

*Typical!!*

Do I come across as someone wet like?
How rude to assume that I'm simply packing up my family without proper investigation!!
I have lived in Spain, Benalmadena, Torremolinos, Fuengirola, Mijas Costa, Duquesa and La Linea.
I know how things work. My mother lives in Estepona and is herself out of work and on the dole!!

When all is said and done we are responsible for our own happiness. I would much rather sit back and honestly feel satisfied with mine and my family's lives. Than to sit there and have regrets!
I cared for my Nan until she passed, she had so many regrets!! I don't wish to live like that.

We will move back to Spain, whether it be Ibiza or mainland, we will get there!!
I'm more than aware of all the pitfalls, cons and dreams.

Easy to sit there and judge others isn't it!!?
However we are going into this with eyes wide open!!

Psychic abilities however you feel about them are there. Have you never had a gut feeling that something is wrong, or an intrisinc trust in someone? Scoff all you like. Wardsmiths will be expats in Spain....watch this Space!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wardsmiths said:


> Do I come across as someone wet like?
> How rude to assume that I'm simply packing up my family without proper investigation!!
> I have lived in Spain, Benalmadena, Torremolinos, Fuengirola, Mijas Costa, Duquesa and La Linea.
> I know how things work. My mother lives in Estepona and is herself out of work and on the dole!!
> ...


Sadly, we *dont* have psychic abilties and therefore didnt realise that you were so well travelled!!

The people on here were only trying to help you, using their own experiences and thoughts!

Jo


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> Sadly, we *dont* have psychic abilties and therefore didnt realise that you were so well travelled!!
> 
> The people on here were only trying to help you, using their own experiences and thoughts!
> 
> Jo


If Help is what was intended, then thanks.
But came across as scare mongering and piss taking!! Exactly the kind of thing I'm trying to get away from!

Research being at the heart of most posts I would have thought the people commenting may have read my previous threads, which contain information of my knowledge and lack of ignorance on the subject!!

Seems people only want to comment when they have something negative to express!!

However as I'm sure all you Ibiza experts will know there are many Hippy's in Ibiza as they started the love affair with the island for many! Point me in the direction of a community of free spirited "hippies", and I will join my people!!

My children are at the centre of my universe. I am aware of the languages spoken in schools. However it is not the be all and end all. They can learn the language. We all can. I would never dream of putting them in an international school. 
They are all gifted and would flourish under any tuition, even if that means at home. Would rather that than have regimented little soldiers speaking as one!!

I apologise if this has offended anyone. However I am just fed up with people forever spouting the negative, and putting MY opinions down!

I realise I'm not like "Normal", but why would I want to be!

Rant over!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wardsmiths said:


> I realise I'm not like "Normal", but why would I want to be!
> 
> Rant over!!


No...you are very 'normal'. We have seen many similar posts to yours. Maybe that's why we're cynical. And yes, to be frank, you did come over as a bit wet. And I am coming over as jaded and cynical. Times are hard for many working and non-working people here and it's a bit superficial to generalise about free and easy lifestyles (whatever that means) when there are millions unemployed and many people are returning to the UK because they can't afford to live here.. But then you will know this as your mother is unemployed.
As for ''your people'...'Hippies' tend to be quite similar to each other too, though. Individuality is not the prerogative of one set of people.I'm glad the spirit of the sixties is well and flourishing although the hippy communities we encountered in Ibiza were all basically unemployed and probably unemployable dropouts or the useless children of well-off parents who thought they had 'discovered a whole new way of living'. 
You have lived in many towns in Spain that's true but they are all similar in that they are touristy very British towns. Some people would say they have very little Spanish ambiance and the free and easy lifestyle for many seems to consist mainly of getting plastered or stoned every night.
But then..as I often say...Sobre los gustos no hay disputos'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A true story; we had been here just over a month when we encountered a young German hippy whilst walking our dog in the campo. He was living in a new Mercedes camper bus. He was a nice guy and we became friends. He had come from Germany in the bus and was planning to bring his partner and young daughter to Spain when he had found somewhere to live. The plan was to earn money by casual work and growing and selling organic vegetables on the plot he had squatted with his bus. (He made jewellry too).
To cut a long story short: at one point he was eating flowers to survive so we ended up giving him food and money,cooking for him, inventing jobs in the garden and house we could pay him for doing, doing his washing, and ironing, filling his huge tanks with water every day - we even lent him our LandRover each day so he could forage for food in supermarket dustbins.
He was fond of giving long sermons about 'living free' and the joys of the 'hippy' existence. We thought he was a harmless twerp but felt sorry for him.
Then it turned out that he had stolen the Mercedes - the police stopped him on the A7 and took it, leaving him with his few personal possessions and the duvet we'd given him. His partner wisely decided to leave him to his free-spirited existence. His dog died, we suspect from eating rotten meat from the supermarket bins.
What really pissed me off was his air of superiority. We were 'captives of the system', 'slaves of the work culture' and all that claptrap. He was a free spirit, independent, liberated from the consumer culture (although he made use of the mobile phone I lent him as well as the LR, both products of the 'system'.).
One day, after he had failed to return the LandRover at the time I asked him to, I lost patience with all the bull**** and decided enough was enough.
After turning up at our house asking in vain for more help he disappeared - we think the police chucked him off the land and out of the shed where he'd been squatting.
He told us he was off to join some hippy commune called 'Eurotopia' or something like that near Granada.
Which is where he may be now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, many people come on to the forums with the idea moving to Spain is easy. Its cheap, easy to get work, the sunshines all year round, kids can run about and live in a relaxed and free atmosphere.......... I thought that when I first came here. I've been here for nearly 3 years now and love it. But its nothing like I thought it would be, my husband is still commuting to the UK to work, it most certainly isnt cheap to live here, my daughter hates it here and well.... I have just got a job!! So if we come across as jaded and negative, its not because we're being nasty, its because living here has been hard - thats my excuse anyway!! Apart from that, welcome to the forum and your comments will be taken on board!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm feeling very irritable today as you know....I'm going to shove something up that stupid little cannon they REPEATEDLY fired from the Ayuntamiento at obscene hours of the morning.:boxing:
Feria....bah humbug
Who wants to watch/listen to a firework display that starts hours after every sane person is asleep???????


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm feeling very irritable today as you know....I'm going to shove something up that stupid little cannon they REPEATEDLY fired from the Ayuntamiento at obscene hours of the morning.:boxing:
> Feria....bah humbug
> Who wants to watch/listen to a firework display that starts hours after every sane person is asleep???????


Now this is not the Mary I know and love  Where has she gone? Come back.

Mary I want you to sit down on the terrace , turn on some beautiful classical music, take a long cool drink, close your eyes, and drift among the planets of the solar system. Chill. Let all the anger drift away jetisoned into space. 

Then look back at the little green and blue planet circled by its little guardian friend, and think ..

If the spanish weren't so bl00dy noisy they wouldn't be spanish and we wouldn't love 'em  Then get on here and write something really contentious. It'll make you feel better, honest


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm feeling very irritable today as you know....I'm going to shove something up that stupid little cannon they REPEATEDLY fired from the Ayuntamiento at obscene hours of the morning.:boxing:
> Feria....bah humbug
> Who wants to watch/listen to a firework display that starts hours after every sane person is asleep???????


from the 25th til the 9th we'll have it every night

the discos & so on will finish at about 4am


then we'll get the 'wake up' at about 8am


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Now this is not the Mary I know and love  Where has she gone? Come back.
> 
> Mary I want you to sit down on the terrace , turn on some beautiful classical music, take a long cool drink, close your eyes, and drift among the planets of the solar system. Chill. Let all the anger drift away jetisoned into space.
> 
> ...



Nigel...I would love the Spanish people if they shook their maracas and clicked their castanets at me all night long
I might cool down and relax quicker tho' if you came and dropped grapes and Badger Beer into my mouth and spoke soothing words in my ear...

Mrs Nigel might object tho......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Nigel...I would love the Spanish people if they shook their maracas at me all night long
> I might cool down and relax quicker tho' if you came and dropped grapes and Badger Beer into my mouth and spoke soothing words in my ear...
> 
> Mrs Nigel might object tho......




(pppssst, Nigel, I think you've cheered her up :clap2::clap2::clap2

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, he has...as have you all!

Going to watch Liverpool on the telly....may not be so cheerful by final whistle tho'.


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Wardsmiths said:


> If Help is what was intended, then thanks.
> But came across as scare mongering and piss taking!! Exactly the kind of thing I'm trying to get away from!
> 
> Research being at the heart of most posts I would have thought the people commenting may have read my previous threads, which contain information of my knowledge and lack of ignorance on the subject!!
> ...



Yes. I lived there for almost 7 years, so help was intended. Nothing else.

Sorry to say, but you mentioned that you have reasearched a lot. So you should know that there are NOT many hippies on Ibiza anymore. (There are markets called "Hippie Market" though.)
In fact today there are about 6 PERSONS living there a real hippy life (all of them famous today, as they get covered a couple of times a year by television.) 
They WERE many hippies on Ibiza in the 60s/70s. But those times are looong gone. (Taking drugs doesn't mean someone is a hippy. At least for me.)

Today there are MANY extroverted people living there (much more than any other place I lived), some of them living a "pseudo" hippy lifestyle, which is fine if you like it. Part of all those extroversion in a daily life is that they will know almost EVERYTHING much better than you. 
So, seriously, you shouldn't feel offended as easily as you did with my few lines. Better always try to see the good intention. Otherwise you will most likely don't feel well there in the long term.

But again, this should all not mean, that you could become happy there.

Best!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Nigel...I would love the Spanish people if they shook their maracas and clicked their castanets at me all night long
> I might cool down and relax quicker tho' if you came and dropped grapes and Badger Beer into my mouth and spoke soothing words in my ear...
> 
> Mrs Nigel might object tho......


Sure we can arrange something Mary. But the pint of Badger might be tricky. I'll get to work on it 

Sorry about your reds but early days


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Mary I want you to sit down on the terrace , turn on some beautiful classical music, ...


The 1812 overture comes to mind! Lots of cannon fire


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

*Disculpeme*

Sorry if I came over a bit prickly! TBH I am overly sensitive and perhaps shouldn't take everything that is said so seriously!

It just seems that everyone is always raining on my parade!

When we returned to the UK 7 yrs ago, we had the intention to re-train and then move back! As always in life, obstacles appeared along the way. I wouldn't change our life experiences here in UK, as everything happens for a reason.
Just now we are in a position to look seriously into moving again.

It's not some holiday makers pipedream! Has always been the plan. 
I realise that Ibiza may be different to what we had already adapted to, that is why I wanted to ask for advice.
But as everyone is different, everyone's experiences are different, and so your viewpoints on things will vary. We have witnessed many a dream shattered over there. Many people returning to UK with less than they left with.

Drugs and morally reprehensible people are everywhere. However you don't need to immerse yourself in that lifestyle. Lets be honest, where do you ever meet a group of people that you get on with completely. There will always be people you can't stand, just as there will always be people you admire!

What were the good factors of Ibiza that kept you there for 7 yrs?

It may not be possible for us to get to Ibiza, it may well have to be Costa del Sol. Whichever way we go though, I know that we will achieve the life that we seek. We've had it before, we can attain it again.
A few helpful pointers along the way would be useful, and I will keep my emotions to myself!

Sorry folks and thank you.
Steph XxX


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Wardsmiths said:


> ........... Sorry folks and thank you.
> Steph XxX


What a heartwarming post Steph. Thank you. Welcome to the foro 

Have you ever thought about the north of Spain (Asturias in particular)? The celtic land where the bears still roam free. Where you can walk through eucalyptus trees after a shower and breath the vapour of the gods. Where you can climb high into the mountains and feel free and alone. The haunting sound of the bagpipes. I could go on and quite often do 

Just a thought.


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> What a heartwarming post Steph. Thank you. Welcome to the foro
> 
> Have you ever thought about the north of Spain (Asturias in particular)? The celtic land where the bears still roam free. Where you can walk through eucalyptus trees after a shower and breath the vapour of the gods. Where you can climb high into the mountains and feel free and alone. The haunting sound of the bagpipes. I could go on and quite often do
> 
> Just a thought.


 Thanks. I live somewhere quite similar to that now. Welsh Valleys! 

Think I will stick to CDSol or Ibiza. Whichever one we're meant to be, we will be!
My Mum thought it was a good idea and is right behind us. So it can't be all bad over there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steph it isnt all bad over here at all and I hate the way we all sound negative. Reading thru the posts it does sound dreadful sometimes. I would love to say "come over, its great, its easy, come and join the good life"! I guess we've all done it and found hasnt been like that for us or those around us. But we're all different, with different criteria and needs!!?????? If you take the climate out of the equation for a mo, I often suggest people think about moving to cornwall. How easy would that be??? I know its not the same - it would be infinitely easier and cheaper!!! But of course, once you've got the "spain bug" thats all you want - I know, I had to come and live here, it was my dream too and I'm glad I've done it, but it wasnt/isnt easy, its nothing like I thought it would be and once the novelty's worn off - same s***, different place!!! Dont forget there has been this worldwide recession which has hit Spain badly, there have been some fundimental mistakes made with overbuilding of property, spain is in a financial mess, so its obvious that things are going to be hard, not only for those planning to come here, but for those already here - including the Spanish people themselves and they have a tendancy (quite rightly IMO) to look after their own. The social security system here isnt as "easy" as it is in the UK. Its not an infinite pot for the unemployed to draw from - two years max I think and then only if they've paid in for a good few months

That said, I sometimes think that having been here for nearly 3 years, maybe I take it for granted now, I mean last night we were round at friends sitting outside talking til midnight, we then went home and just jumped in the pool cos it was so hot - it was dark, the crickets were chirruping, the stars were twinkling and it was beautiful - we didnt do that in England! Most of the things we do here, we wouldnt do in England, beaches, BBQs, swim in the pool, go to bars, marvel at the views all around............... But as lovely as all that is, it has to be tempered with reality. This morning I've swept the house (the dust gets everywhere), I've got my second washload on, I need to go shopping cos we've got nothing in the house (my children are claiming child abuse cos we've run out of their favourite breakfast cereal!!), I need to get some money out of the bank, need more petrol, OH is going back to the UK tomorrow to work, to earn money for us to live here and its too hot to go outside!! Probably about 35c out there right now.........

Anyway, as long as you plan, be prepared for the unexpected and have a safety net - give it a go, look into it carefully and see what happens!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Wardsmiths said:


> Sorry if I came over a bit prickly! TBH I am overly sensitive and perhaps shouldn't take everything that is said so seriously!
> 
> Drugs and morally reprehensible people are everywhere. However you don't need to immerse yourself in that lifestyle. Lets be honest, where do you ever meet a group of people that you get on with completely. There will always be people you can't stand, just as there will always be people you admire!
> 
> ...



Drugs are much more a part of the daily life on Ibiza than in other place I lived. That could become quickly becomea serious problem once your kids will gow, and I would feel bad, if I would not warn you about that fact.

I for myself had a good time there at the time I lived there.Mainly because I was running a business which suits to the Island. I ran a record label, and organized club music events.
This way I worked with many of the Islands Insider, like the Pacha team.
I for myself enjoyed the quiet winter months much more than the summer party season.
For some years I enjoyed the fact that Ibiza is like a small village. But with the years it really felt a bit to small.

Again, I had no kid at this time.
Now We have 5 year old boy, and I would never consider to live there with kids. 

Today I live in Benalmadena Pueblo, and I do not miss anything here. Its a quiet small village too, but with everything around. No need to take a ferry or a flight to travel a bit. In general locals are more friendly than on the Balearic Islands. No need to learn catalan or Ibicenco, which is useless anywhere else than on Ibiza itself. Lot of fun stuff to do with kids. (Almost nothing to do with kids on Ibiza, besides playing at the beach from june to september.) We found many good friends here (not one of them into drugs, which would be more than unlikely on Ibiza.)

We are working online in publishing, so we could live anywhere in the world. We lived some time in Buenos Aires, and near Alicante too. But here we feel most happy of all places we lived.


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> Steph it isnt all bad over here at all and I hate the way we all sound negative. Reading thru the posts it does sound dreadful sometimes. I would love to say "come over, its great, its easy, come and join the good life"! I guess we've all done it and found hasnt been like that for us or those around us. But we're all different, with different criteria and needs!!?????? If you take the climate out of the equation for a mo, I often suggest people think about moving to cornwall. How easy would that be??? I know its not the same - it would be infinitely easier and cheaper!!! But of course, once you've got the "spain bug" thats all you want - I know, I had to come and live here, it was my dream too and I'm glad I've done it, but it wasnt/isnt easy, its nothing like I thought it would be and once the novelty's worn off - same s***, different place!!! Dont forget there has been this worldwide recession which has hit Spain badly, there have been some fundimental mistakes made with overbuilding of property, spain is in a financial mess, so its obvious that things are going to be hard, not only for those planning to come here, but for those already here - including the Spanish people themselves and they have a tendancy (quite rightly IMO) to look after their own. The social security system here isnt as "easy" as it is in the UK. Its not an infinite pot for the unemployed to draw from - two years max I think and then only if they've paid in for a good few months
> 
> That said, I sometimes think that having been here for nearly 3 years, maybe I take it for granted now, I mean last night we were round at friends sitting outside talking til midnight, we then went home and just jumped in the pool cos it was so hot - it was dark, the crickets were chirruping, the stars were twinkling and it was beautiful - we didnt do that in England! Most of the things we do here, we wouldnt do in England, beaches, BBQs, swim in the pool, go to bars, marvel at the views all around............... But as lovely as all that is, it has to be tempered with reality. This morning I've swept the house (the dust gets everywhere), I've got my second washload on, I need to go shopping cos we've got nothing in the house (my children are claiming child abuse cos we've run out of their favourite breakfast cereal!!), I need to get some money out of the bank, need more petrol, OH is going back to the UK tomorrow to work, to earn money for us to live here and its too hot to go outside!! Probably about 35c out there right now.........
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I know exactly what you mean.
We only moved from Bedfordshire to South Wales in February. We are very practised at moving! Lol! 
I used to love watching kids running around in the sunshine, to me that's what childhood is all about. So the fact that my eldest has reached 8 and is still on UK soil is disappointing. 
But as we've witnessed the bubble burst for so many people, we will definately be making sure its the final move! With all avenidas covered!

Thinking today, it probably would be more realistic to head back to Costa! 
Kids will have Abuelita nearby and we already have a support network. I just really liked the way the sea was at the centre of so much in Ibiza. I did find a house in Manilva yesterday that was quite good! 
However my house isn't even on the market yet so, it's all research!

What is it that your husband does in Uk?
I see there is a severe weather warning for you guys, up to 40, 45! HOT!! 
Stay cool
Steph X


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

*Thanks*



Expat_Family said:


> Drugs are much more a part of the daily life on Ibiza than in other place I lived. That could become quickly becomea serious problem once your kids will gow, and I would feel bad, if I would not warn you about that fact.
> 
> I for myself had a good time there at the time I lived there.Mainly because I was running a business which suits to the Island. I ran a record label, and organized club music events.
> This way I worked with many of the Islands Insider, like the Pacha team.
> ...


Appreciate the heads up. Thanks.
But here in UK, drugs is a big issue also. Unfortunately you can't get away from it, wherever you live. 
No doubt there will come a time when one of my kids is dabbling in something. As long as they are educated on the effects they have on your body I'm sure they'll be fine. Can't keep them wrapped up forever.

I will look into every aspect! Obviously we are still at the planning stage, so lots to investigate.
Perhaps Ibiza has changed since you left though. I found loads of activities for the kids, besides the beach.

I guess you grew out of it then. It's lovely that you have found where you want to be . Hopefully one day I shall be saying the same!
We have moved many times. My eldest is on her 17th home!! 

Are you still in touch with people in Ibiza? Do any of them have children?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wardsmiths said:


> Thanks for that. I know exactly what you mean.
> We only moved from Bedfordshire to South Wales in February. We are very practised at moving! Lol!
> I used to love watching kids running around in the sunshine, to me that's what childhood is all about. So the fact that my eldest has reached 8 and is still on UK soil is disappointing.
> But as we've witnessed the bubble burst for so many people, we will definately be making sure its the final move! With all avenidas covered!
> ...


He owns a hifi shop and he installs multi media systems and smart house technology into houses, yachts, businesses etc. He was going to set up in Spain and run it here as a sister operation, but the recession happened and he's had to concentrate on the UK business and he needs to wait til spains economy picks up! 

As for the heat, as lovely as it is, it really does stop you in your tracks!!! Thats why life here is so laid back, cos you cant do anything else!

Jo xxx


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> He owns a hifi shop and he installs multi media systems and smart house technology into houses, yachts, businesses etc. He was going to set up in Spain and run it here as a sister operation, but the recession happened and he's had to concentrate on the UK business and he needs to wait til spains economy picks up!
> 
> As for the heat, as lovely as it is, it really does stop you in your tracks!!! Thats why life here is so laid back, cos you cant do anything else!
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow that sounds like a good earner! 
Can understand why he would want to continue in the uk.

Don't think we will ever have anything like that to our name. 
Not aiming for the sky though, just the top of the tree. 
Probably makes it easier for us, we are used to having nothing!

What do you do now? 
xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wardsmiths said:


> Wow that sounds like a good earner!
> Can understand why he would want to continue in the uk.
> 
> Don't think we will ever have anything like that to our name.
> ...



Its hard enough for him to keep his UK business running smoothly for now, altho the orignal plan was to bring it over here, but the money isnt here and as you can imagine with that sort of stuff, its a rich persons "hobby"!!!! The business is doing great in the UK tho - thankfully!!!

We've been here for nearly three years and I've literally just got a job as a waitress - its not what you know its who you know! Believe it or not we had just made the decision to go back to the UK cos of OHs business and we, as a family were finding it too stressful/costly/difficult....... But then I got this job! out of the blue!!?? Today is my first day, so............. we'll see how it goes???!!!?????? It'll help a bit with the finances and will give me something to focus on...... I hope??!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its hard enough for him to keep his UK business running smoothly for now, altho the orignal plan was to bring it over here, but the money isnt here and as you can imagine with that sort of stuff, its a rich persons "hobby"!!!! The business is doing great in the UK tho - thankfully!!!
> 
> We've been here for nearly three years and I've literally just got a job as a waitress - its not what you know its who you know! Believe it or not we had just made the decision to go back to the UK cos of OHs business and we, as a family were finding it too stressful/costly/difficult....... But then I got this job! out of the blue!!?? Today is my first day, so............. we'll see how it goes???!!!?????? It'll help a bit with the finances and will give me something to focus on...... I hope??!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Ah you see, you're meant to stay in Spain! Lol! 
It's definitely who you know, which is why we have decided to stick to the original plan and head to the costa.

Hope your first day went well! Exciting!

I'm so clumsy...(I'm sure I have undiagnosed dyspraxia)....I whacked people on the head with trays, dropped plates of food, spilt drinks and fell over when I worked as a waitress!! Fingers crossed you are prone to none of that!

Steph xXx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wardsmiths said:


> Ah you see, you're meant to stay in Spain! Lol!
> It's definitely who you know, which is why we have decided to stick to the original plan and head to the costa.
> 
> Hope your first day went well! Exciting!
> ...


My first day was lovely!!! I was a bit nervous so spent most of it washing up and doing behind the scenes stuff,!!! Its a great place tho, lovely work colleagues and customers!! Unfortunately the owner has a real talent for making amazing cakes, pastries etc. I could be the size of a house in a month........ I also suffer with a wheat intolerance???????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Wardsmiths (Jul 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> My first day was lovely!!! I was a bit nervous so spent most of it washing up and doing behind the scenes stuff,!!! Its a great place tho, lovely work colleagues and customers!! Unfortunately the owner has a real talent for making amazing cakes, pastries etc. I could be the size of a house in a month........ I also suffer with a wheat intolerance???????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Excellent news.:clap2:
Keep away from the cakes!! It's not worth it!! Lol!

xxx


----------

